# Your Fitness Future Foretold: 20 Predictions for the New Year



## Arnold (Jun 27, 2011)

Happy New Year! In this article, I’m going to predict your future and forecast exactly what kind of results you’re going to get in the next 12 months. Sylvia Browne, step aside… I’m pretty good at this. Several years ago, a public relations firm in New York City asked me to write an article for [...]

*Read More...*


----------

